# Uhhhhhhhhhh



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

All byyyy my sellllllllellfff. Nooobody caressss..:hammer:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Lots of people care........


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

We know Marty cares lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> We know Marty cares lol


HAHAHAHA Yeeaaaaaaaahhhh


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, speaking of Marty, where is the handsome devil?? hehehe


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

lmfao oooh Marty is getting the beating of his life that's where he is at.. Nancy is wearing his tail out ... LMFAO he's gonna come back talking like a new man


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

oke: talk to the voices in your head then you will not be all by yourself!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

lil bit pit karma said:


> oke: talk to the voices in your head then you will not be all by yourself!!!


The voices in my head don't like me..HA!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> lmfao oooh Marty is getting the beating of his life that's where he is at.. Nancy is wearing his tail out ... LMFAO he's gonna come back talking like a new man


I bet you're right..:rofl:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> I bet you're right..:rofl:


Marty knows he effed up that's why he started talking crazy hehehehe


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

You guys are so funny....LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> You guys are so funny....LOL


And there you have it, an in depth look into my mind..lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Alright I'm out! Going to bed now, G'night yall.
G'night Marty..lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Nighty Night!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey E, remember I know a guy who knows a guy in MI that can take care of that for ya.....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Hey E, remember I know a guy who knows a guy in MI that can take care of that for ya.....


LOL...:cheers:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Where's your dogs? I know the girl didnt' get your best friend.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Where's your dogs? I know the girl didnt' get your best friend.


They're still here. We're still living together untill we sell the place.
I gotta go to the local real estate agent monday..


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Shoo, I don't think I could live with someone I just broke up with.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Shoo, I don't think I could live with someone I just broke up with.


Yeah but we were friends to begin with and I'd be lying if I said I didn't care for her. It just aint working out.. You should of seen the look on her face when I asked her if there was french benifits....


----------



## Pitwoman (Aug 18, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> lmfao oooh Marty is getting the beating of his life that's where he is at.. Nancy is wearing his tail out ... LMFAO he's gonna come back talking like a new man


You tell them Sadie, ya know it:thumbsup:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pitwoman said:


> You tell them Sadie, ya know it:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: Get em Nancy


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Yeah but we were friends to begin with and I'd be lying if I said I didn't care for her. It just aint working out.. You should of seen the look on her face when I asked her if there was french benifits....


Well, I wish you luck. I've been with Joe since I was seventeen. We'll be together 10 years this year. I've forgotten what breakups feel like.

It's good that you were friends in the beginning and I hope you can stay friends now. It would suck to lose someone completely.


----------

